# **Wondering Who All Is Fishing The New Great Lakes Largemouth Series?**



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Myself and Hookerz Tackle Co-Owner Ben are kicking around the idea of trying out this new series.. I know they have around 10 or so pre-signed but wondered how many more will show up day of..

Be nice to see a 25+ boat field turn out and make it a decent little pot to split up..

Anyone that has fished the Harbors or Bay knows there are plenty of fish to be caught.. However getting that kicker fish is the issue..

Me and my 12 year old went up with a buddy Saturday to help him look around for this event.. We caught an easy 75+ fish and was off the water at 1115... Grant it alot of them were under the 14" length limit but stil was plenty of 15-17" fish in the mix..


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Where are these tourneys going to.be?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

@ divisions.. One is going out of West Harbor and other is out of Detroit @ Elizabeth Park I think..

Website is www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com I think as well.. if not google it and it will show up..


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will be there eventually. Unfortunately I have a tournament this weekend but the proposition of catching upwards of 100 fish a day sounds appealing!!!!!!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

may travel 3 hours will there be at least 20 boats?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Let me know when you guys come east....cleveland


hopin to cash said:


> may travel 3 hours will there be at least 20 boats?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

